# Wie kriege ich so was hin



## rxboe (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich hoffe dieses Thema passt hier hinein   

Ich habe vorhin eine Webseite besucht, und die hat mich fast vom Sessel gehauen!
Ich habe sofort ein Screenshot angefertig und auf meinen Server geladen.

http://www.billigweb.ch/beispiel.jpg

Ich wollte euch Profis mal fragen, mit welchen Programmen solche "geile" Grafiken hinbekommt ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Juli 2005)

Diverse 3D-Programme wie 3D Studio Max, Cinema 4D, Blender etc.


----------



## rxboe (25. Juli 2005)

Was denkst du so übers Handgelenk, wie lange braucht man für solch eine Grafik, unabhängig vom Können?


----------



## blendy (25. Juli 2005)

rxboe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was denkst du so übers Handgelenk, wie lange braucht man für solch eine Grafik, unabhängig vom Können?



Na, wenn das mit nem rendernden Programm gemacht wurde, muss ein ein schlechtes sein.
Sieht weder nach Eis, Quecksilber oder Wasser aus, was da angeblich aus dem dicken Rohr kommt. Ich hätte mit Photoshop ganz manierlich nach alter Grafiker-Art was illustriert. 1 dicker Tag geht da allerdings drauf. Zunächst Fotos suchen um sonn bis'chen "abzugucken", also dann doch so 2 Tage.


----------



## Duddle (25. Juli 2005)

rxboe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was denkst du so übers Handgelenk, wie lange braucht man für solch eine Grafik, unabhängig vom Können?



Unabhängig vom Können?!

Experten machen dir das in 10 Minuten, Laien verzweifeln schon am Rohr… Es hängt schon sehr stark vom eigenen Erfahrungsstand ab 

Obwohl ichs persönlich jetzt auch nicht so doll gemacht find (aber das ist ja nicht Thema des Threads   )


Duddle


----------



## rxboe (25. Juli 2005)

Also,

ich bin ein absoluter Newbie, das mal vorweg....

Doch *ich will* das unbedingt lernen, egal was es kostet  ^^ 

Habt Ihr mir villeicht Demo Versionen von Cinema4d und 3d Studio max, ohne sich registirieren zu müssen ( mach ich nicht so gern ) gibts die auch auf Deutsch ?

Ich hoffe auf euere Hilfe


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Juli 2005)

Dafür hab ich jetzt bei Google etwa 30 Sekunden gebraucht … 
http://nct.digitalriver.com/fulfill/0049.017
http://www.maxon.net/pages/download/download_demo_form_d.html


----------



## Duddle (25. Juli 2005)

Dir ist aber schon bewusst, das das mehrere Jahre an Einarbeitungs- und Übungszeit benötigen (bzw. viele teure Lehrgänge) kann?

OK, ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber ich habe nach 4 Jahren 3dsMax immer noch neue Knöpfe und Funktionen entdeckt, von denen ich die Bedeutung vorher nicht kannte (wenn jetzt einer einen Alzheimer-Spruch bringt, bring ich ihn um! *FallsIchEsBisDahinNichtVergessenHab* ). Schon oft genug habe ich miterlebt, wie Leute *unbedingt* und natürlich *voller Enthusiasmus* den Umgang mit 3D-Programmen lernen wollten und nach einem dreiviertel Jahr desinteressiert zu Quake3/in's Real Life (*sichschüttel*) abgewandert sind.

Es gibt übrigens auch kostenlose (Blender)  bzw. sehr günstige Programme, bei denen du dir ja mal Appetit holen kannst. Was Demo-Versionen angeht…  

Achja, vielleicht könnte ein Mod den Thread in ein geeigneteres Unterforum verschieben (Smalltalk? 3D?)…

Duddle


----------



## rxboe (25. Juli 2005)

Habt Ihr mir villeicht auch Programmevorschläge, für den Anfang, die sich nicht so Tief mit der Materie befasst?

Irgendwie so ein 3d Einsteiger Programm mit vielen automatischen Filtern, Vorlagen etc.

Damit ich mich dort um die Grundfunktionen der 3D Grafik auseinandersetzen kann

Um den nachher oder später vertieft ind die professionellen Programme umsteigen zu können?


----------



## kuhlmaehn (27. Juli 2005)

Mit einem Einsteigerprogramm kann ich dir nicht helfen aber guck dir mal Glu3D an.
Ich denke, dass das Bild oben auch damit erstellt wurde.
Glu3D ist allerdings nur ein PlugIn.


----------



## Ellie (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo rxboe,

das geht so einfach wirklich nicht. Bei den 3D-Programmen gibt es meistens Einsteiger-tutorials mit bei, arbeite die erstmal durch und dann merkst Du schnell, ob das wirklich was für dich ist.

Es gehört viel Geduld dazu. Dieses schlechte Beispiel oben geht aber schon recht schnell zu lernen, so nach ein paar Wochen hast Du die ersten fast brauchbaren Ergebnisse.

google mal nach 3D tutorial, Du wirst staunen was es da alles gibt, oder schau in die link-Area hier unter dem 3D Bereich.

LG,
Ellie

LG,
Ellie.


----------



## yodatortenboxer (27. Juli 2005)

Schau mal hier:

http://c4d-treff.de/tutorials/

Gruß yodatortenboxer


----------



## ivan4ever (27. Juli 2005)

Guter Tip:
Hör auf Duddle!

Sitze selbst gerade bei einem Rendering, und ab und zu schmeiß ich dann schon mal das Notebook durch die Gegend. Nein natürlich nicht, aber die NERVEN

Also wenn, dann hol dir irgendwo mal erste Eindrücke, wenn du die Wahl hast!

Ich kanns mir leider nicht aussuchen!

c ya


----------

